# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Sarcos Humanoid Robot, Sarcos Incorporated, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sarcos Technology and Robotics Corporation

Benjamin Stephens - cs.cmu.edu/~bstephe1

----------


## Airicist

Sarcoman robot dancing

Uploaded on Nov 6, 2006




> The Sarcoman robot from Sarcos Robotics dancing on display.






Japanese robot master tests American humanoid robot Sarcos 

Uploaded on Nov 29, 2007




> Hirochika Inoue (king of Japanese robotics research) beats the American humanoid Sarcos. Chris Atkeson (professor robotics institute CMU) is the firestarter ;-)

----------


## Airicist

Lifting a Table 

Uploaded on Apr 7, 2010




> Force-based balance control allows the robot to cooperatively lift a heavy table even if it is shaken around. This is based on work submitted to IROS 2010.

----------


## Airicist

IROS 2010 Dynamic Balance Force Control 

Uploaded on Jul 15, 2010




> This video shows examples using Dynamic Balance Force Control for work that will be presented at the International Conference and Intelligent Robots and Systems (IROS) 2010. The work was performed at the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Push Recovery Experiments 

Uploaded on Nov 15, 2010




> Experiments using Push Recovery Model Predictive Control on the hydraulic Sarcos Primus humanoid robot at Carnegie Mellon University. Based on work to be presented at Humanoids 2010 in Nashville, TN on Dec. 6-8. The robot continuously optimizes its center of mass motion and desired footstep locations to avoid falling over.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Push Recovery Experiments - Hip Strategy 

Uploaded on Feb 11, 2011




> Experiments performed on 2/10/2011 at Carnegie Mellon University on the Sarcos Primus Humanoid Robot. The new full body (3D) controller demonstrates the ability to recover from large pushes by swinging the torso to generate angular momentum.

----------


## Airicist

The Sarcos Robot 

Uploaded on Apr 15, 2011




> Benjamin Stephens is a Ph.D. student in the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University. He is originally from Oklahoma, but received his undergraduate degree in Mechanical Engineering at Northwestern University.
> 
> His PhD research focuses on the control of humanoid robot balance and push recovery for force-controlled robots. He is interested in the use of real-time optimal control for robust control of very complex systems. Using his knowledge and experience, he hopes to make legged/humanoid robots more capable of operating in rough and uncertain environments. He also believes this work will lead to the creation of new intelligent assistive devices such as prosthetics and exoskeletons.

----------


## Airicist

Sarcos Humanoid Robot Motion Capture Playback (Chicken Dance) 

Uploaded on Apr 26, 2011




> This video explains a little more about the process of using motion capture to program the humanoid robot. In this experiment the robot is doing a new dance referred to as the "chicken dance". The robot optimizes its motion to match the human as close as possible while maintaining balance.

----------


## Airicist

Sarcos Humanoid Robot Push Recovery While Walking in Place 

Uploaded on Apr 19, 2011




> In this experiment, the humanoid robot is walking in place using a model predictive controller (MPC) that continuously optimizes desired footstep locations and center of mass (COM) motion. The Sarcos Humanoid Robot has force-controlled joints. Full body control is achieved using multi-objective inverse dynamics plus low PD gain tracking control.

----------


## Airicist

Sarcos Humanoid Robot Dynamic Walking Experiments 5/13/2011 

Uploaded on May 15, 2011




> These are a few videos taken on 5/13/2011 of the Sarcos humanoid robot walking using a new reactive balance controller that adjusts its body motion and footsteps in realtime to avoid falling over.

----------


## Airicist

Thesis Overview Highlights 

Uploaded on May 17, 2011




> A collection of clips from experiments on the Sarcos humanoid robot.

----------


## Airicist

Eric Whitman's Top Engineer Submission: Extended Edition 

Published on Mar 12, 2012




> This short video supplements Eric Whitman's application to be on the new Discovery Channel reality TV show "Top Engineer".

----------


## Airicist

Sarcos Returns: Robust Walking 

Published on Jun 26, 2013




> The Sarcos Robot is back in this new video from June 2013. Eric Whitman explains more about the robot's abilities and sensors and then goes on to push it around... With a big, white stick.
> 
> This isn't an attempt to anger the Sarcos Robot. Eric, a PhD student at Carnegie Mellon University's Robotics Institute, is working on the problem of "robust walking" using this famous humanoid. He is continuing to work on the problem of getting the bot to dynamically adjust itself to being pushed, prodded or bumped. Although it does sometimes look like robot torture, no robot was harmed during this demonstration.

----------

